# Rivoluzione Rete 4, via alla TV anti populismo



## Willy Wonka (15 Agosto 2018)

Clamorosa la rivoluzione che affronterà Rete 4 a partire dalla prossima stagione. Dopo l'epurazione dei mesi scorsi dei vari Giordano, Del Debbio e Belpietro, il Biscione punterà su Rete 4 come la nuova TV anti populismo, in pratica un vero e proprio dietro front rispetto al recente passato.
A partire da Settembre su Rete 4 andranno in onda ogni giorno nuovi programmi d'informazione condotti da volti noti della TV italiana, tra i quali spiccano Nicola Porro, Barbara Palombelli, Piero Chiambretti, Gianluigi Nuzzi e Roberto Giacobbo.
Alla direzione del TG4 ci sarà invece Gerardo Greco, ex volto per 26 anni della Rai, in particolare di Rai 3 e del celebre programma Agorà, che ha parlato ai microfoni di TV blog: "Vogliamo fare concorrenza a La7 e Rai 3 e tenere testa ai principali TG nazionali". Sempre Greco ha ammesso che l'obiettivo della Rete è quello di lasciare le piazze per raccontare l'attualità e la politica attraverso la società, sulla falsa riga de La 7.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorosa la rivoluzione che affronterà Rete 4 a partire dalla prossima stagione. Dopo l'epurazione dei mesi scorsi dei vari Giordano, Del Debbio e Belpietro, il Biscione punterà su Rete 4 come la nuova TV anti populismo, in pratica un vero e proprio dietro front rispetto al recente passato.
> A partire da Settembre su Rete 4 andranno in onda ogni giorno nuovi programmi d'informazione condotti da volti noti della TV italiana, tra i quali spiccano Nicola Porro, Barbara Palombelli, Piero Chiambretti, Gianluigi Nuzzi e Roberto Giacobbo.
> Alla direzione del TG4 ci sarà invece Gerardo Greco, ex volto per 26 anni della Rai, in particolare di Rai 3 e del celebre programma Agorà, che ha parlato ai microfoni di TV blog: "Vogliamo fare concorrenza a La7 e Rai 3 e tenere testa ai principali TG nazionali". Sempre Greco ha ammesso che l'obiettivo della Rete è quello di lasciare le piazze per raccontare l'attualità e la politica attraverso la società, sulla falsa riga de La 7.



Giusto. Gerardo Greco è molto bravo


----------



## fabri47 (15 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorosa la rivoluzione che affronterà Rete 4 a partire dalla prossima stagione. Dopo l'epurazione dei mesi scorsi dei vari Giordano, Del Debbio e Belpietro, il Biscione punterà su Rete 4 come la nuova TV anti populismo, in pratica un vero e proprio dietro front rispetto al recente passato.
> A partire da Settembre su Rete 4 andranno in onda ogni giorno nuovi programmi d'informazione condotti da volti noti della TV italiana, tra i quali spiccano Nicola Porro, Barbara Palombelli, Piero Chiambretti, Gianluigi Nuzzi e Roberto Giacobbo.
> Alla direzione del TG4 ci sarà invece Gerardo Greco, ex volto per 26 anni della Rai, in particolare di Rai 3 e del celebre programma Agorà, che ha parlato ai microfoni di TV blog: "Vogliamo fare concorrenza a La7 e Rai 3 e tenere testa ai principali TG nazionali". Sempre Greco ha ammesso che l'obiettivo della Rete è quello di lasciare le piazze per raccontare l'attualità e la politica attraverso la società, sulla falsa riga de La 7.


Spero facciano flop. Fortunatamente è mancato l'accordo tra Renzi e Piersilvio per il "documentario" su Firenze. .


----------



## Tessar (15 Agosto 2018)

Buffoni é dire poco


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Agosto 2018)

Ma no erano divertenti quei programmi pieni di casi umani, urla, mazzate


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorosa la rivoluzione che affronterà Rete 4 a partire dalla prossima stagione. Dopo l'epurazione dei mesi scorsi dei vari Giordano, Del Debbio e Belpietro, il Biscione punterà su Rete 4 come la nuova TV anti populismo, in pratica un vero e proprio dietro front rispetto al recente passato.
> A partire da Settembre su Rete 4 andranno in onda ogni giorno nuovi programmi d'informazione condotti da volti noti della TV italiana, tra i quali spiccano Nicola Porro, Barbara Palombelli, Piero Chiambretti, Gianluigi Nuzzi e Roberto Giacobbo.
> Alla direzione del TG4 ci sarà invece Gerardo Greco, ex volto per 26 anni della Rai, in particolare di Rai 3 e del celebre programma Agorà, che ha parlato ai microfoni di TV blog: "Vogliamo fare concorrenza a La7 e Rai 3 e tenere testa ai principali TG nazionali". Sempre Greco ha ammesso che l'obiettivo della Rete è quello di lasciare le piazze per raccontare l'attualità e la politica attraverso la società, sulla falsa riga de La 7.



La Tv dei radical shit, in pratica.


----------



## sacchino (16 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Clamorosa la rivoluzione che affronterà Rete 4 a partire dalla prossima stagione. Dopo l'epurazione dei mesi scorsi dei vari Giordano, Del Debbio e Belpietro, il Biscione punterà su Rete 4 come la nuova TV anti populismo, in pratica un vero e proprio dietro front rispetto al recente passato.
> A partire da Settembre su Rete 4 andranno in onda ogni giorno nuovi programmi d'informazione condotti da volti noti della TV italiana, tra i quali spiccano Nicola Porro, Barbara Palombelli, Piero Chiambretti, Gianluigi Nuzzi e Roberto Giacobbo.
> Alla direzione del TG4 ci sarà invece Gerardo Greco, ex volto per 26 anni della Rai, in particolare di Rai 3 e del celebre programma Agorà, che ha parlato ai microfoni di TV blog: "Vogliamo fare concorrenza a La7 e Rai 3 e tenere testa ai principali TG nazionali". Sempre Greco ha ammesso che l'obiettivo della Rete è quello di lasciare le piazze per raccontare l'attualità e la politica attraverso la società, sulla falsa riga de La 7.



Ho sempre pensato che Berlusconi fosse un comunista infiltrato nella destra.


----------

